

Ale to the Chief: White House Beer Recipe - techinsidr
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/09/01/ale-chief-white-house-beer-recipe

======
calvinlough
Lots of puns in there:

\- "There's been a lot of buzz online recently"

\- "With public excitement about White House beer fermenting such a buzz, we
decided we better hop right to it." (3 puns)

\- "After the few first drafts we landed on some great recipes"

\- "this video offers some proof"

------
tptacek
An extract beer, not whole grain.

~~~
freiheit
Naturally, homebrewers have already started reformulating as an all-grain
recipe:

<http://hopville.com/recipe/1645107>

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Mormons don't drink alcohol, right?

Hope Romney doesn't get in...

~~~
twoodfin
For the record, Romney was instrumental in repealing the "blue laws" that
forbid Sunday sales of alcohol in Massachusetts. He also tried to legalize
wine shipment in the state but was foiled by the (Democrat dominated)
legislature.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh, I didn't know that. Fair enough.

------
subway
Hmmm The Honey Porter seems to lack honey.

~~~
freiheit
I see 1 lb of honey in both recipes, at the end of the fermentables. Putting
the honey in later in the boil (like in the honey ale recipe) would probably
preserve more of the honey flavor.

------
naturalethic
Zieg ale?

